# Biggest Snake ever



## snakeboy5000 (Mar 25, 2007)

This is a reticulated python found and it is 49 feet long how can a snake get that big


----------



## Jakee (Mar 25, 2007)

Holly *******
Must of been good at hunting !


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow... by eating humans!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Mar 25, 2007)

*** do they feed it?? probably lost kids but ehy would need to be atleast teens to be big enough for that mother!!


----------



## michael555 (Mar 25, 2007)

What A Huge Snake


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Mar 25, 2007)

thats won big snake when i saw the picture


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 25, 2007)

need to breed sheep to feed that one. or live near a school.


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Mar 25, 2007)

lil kiddies bye bye


----------



## Splitmore (Mar 25, 2007)

I think you will find that snake was actually measured at about 26ft. While still a huge animal was no where near the size that was claimed


----------



## Retic (Mar 25, 2007)

These stories pop up all the time, that particular snake is nowhere near 49 feet long and is actually closer to 22 or 23 feet.


----------



## hornet (Mar 25, 2007)

snakeboy5000 said:


> This is a reticulated python found and it is 49 feet long how can a snake get that big[/QUOTE]
> 
> it cant as it wasnt 49ft


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Mar 25, 2007)

well they said they measured it and it was 14.89m long


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 25, 2007)

pretty poorly kept. i feel sorry for the poor animal.


----------



## hornet (Mar 25, 2007)

when it was measured propelry is was only about half that size


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Mar 25, 2007)

i think the villigers poke it y dont they let it go free


----------



## angel_saza (Mar 25, 2007)

Because then there would be no villagers left!


----------



## cement (Mar 25, 2007)

Where was it found, and how would they catch it?


----------



## jay76 (Mar 25, 2007)

That is one big snake


----------



## chic parma (Mar 25, 2007)

I know for a fact that they caught it by singing it lullabies. lol
actually I don't have a clue :lol:


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Mar 26, 2007)

I bet the poor thing has been eaten by the villagers by now.

Lovely big snake.


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 26, 2007)

humans!!!


----------



## Driake (Mar 26, 2007)

Geeez thats massive!


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Mar 27, 2007)

i saw another retic python and the villiges caught it and eventuly they ate it and thats so sad


----------



## Hickson (Mar 27, 2007)

That particular snake is in a zoo in Central Java. That's why they don't eat it. It gets fed goats and dogs.



Hix


----------



## Kali7 (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/asiapcf/southeast/12/29/offbeat.giant.snake.ap/index.html is the article - decide for yourselves!


----------



## Kali7 (Mar 27, 2007)

then read this: http://urbanlegends.about.com/b/a/055724.htm


----------



## cringles (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeh the Courier Mail Brisbane had an article on it a while back they compared it to a bus 13.1metres long v's the retic at 14.85 metres , apparently fed 4 dogs a month!! alive or dead i don't know I'd say you'd have to see it in the flesh to believe the size of it , I know i lost a carton of crownies over it size id didn't believe it!! wouldn't mind a trip over there though.
cheers,
cringles :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kali7 (Mar 27, 2007)

THE LONGEST SNAKE
THE LONGEST LIST OF THE LONGEST STUFF AT THE LONGEST DOMAIN NAME AT LONG LAST

So what is the longest snake in the world?

The worlds longest snake was a Reticulated Python, found in Indonesia in 1912.

Length: 32 feet 9 1/2 inches

In 2003 Indonesian villagers claimed to have caught a 49 foot python, but the reports came up short. The python only measured 23 feet.


----------



## junglecarpet (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree, it doesnt look 49 feet long to me! It should be in a better enclosure the poor thing


----------

